# LOW PROFILE BAITCASTER FOR BARRA



## Flop (May 7, 2009)

I fish monduran nearly every holidays and am looking for a low profile baitcaster to put 20-30lb braid on.

I am looking for something in the 150-250 price range

pflueger president??


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

shimano curado


----------



## Flop (May 7, 2009)

breamski said:


> shimano curado


would i be able to get that for $250???


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

bumma it was just on sale for 250, its now 299 which is still a good price for curados.
http://www.rayannes.com.au/content/shop-product/287
i bought my shimano elf from there
maybe you could go on ebay or buy one from america
http://www.reelfishingdeals.com/shop/index.php?cPath=21

a citica is the one just below the curado, good value for money
http://reelfishingdeals.com/shop/produc ... ucts_id=80
;-)


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

abu garcia revo inshore.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Abu Revo SX
Daiwa Tierra
Curado a a solid reel (just look at the racks on the charter operators in the NT and Nth QLD)- 
If you can get one for $250 then even better.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Shimano BC200 - should pick one up for $50.00 to $100.00.
Mine's been running for 3 seasons now in the fresh and the salt and hasn't let me down. It's not a pretty reel but gets the job done.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Revo any model in your price range. 10kg of drag on these suckers makes them a real weapon.


----------



## Flop (May 7, 2009)

ive heard alot about the revos.ive also heard that some only have 12lb of drag. is this true. does any1 have website with a list of the reels and their max drags.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Just got the latest MO tackle cattledog. All models of the Revo are listed but the Inshore is the only one written up with "over 20lbs of drag". I am almost certain that the carbon matrix drag system is common to all the Revo models.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Does anyone know if Abu has actually written a drag spec on the Inshore Revo? If so, where can I find this?

Sure, Tackletour.com has printed 24lb. Many users have said 8lb, a modification method claims a rise to 15lb. Meanwhile I struggle to get jack over 5.7lb on my reel that's less than one week old and fresh from the box.   

My test method evenly pulls line direct off the full spool with the digital scales. Also happy to test the 45 degree rod angle method.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I bought a Curado for my barra outfit, as Gra has mentioned as most of the charter operators in the north use them. It has been a great reel and after going to Lake Awonga for a week, the land of a thousand casts a day it performed brilliantly.

Cheers


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

http://tackletour.com/reviewshimanocuradoe5.html
last pic is my favourite


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Found confirmation of the 24lb drag on the Abu Garcia site. Also found what Spooled mentioned on alantani.com which covers a full strip down including mods to bring it up to 15lbs. Still way short of the advertised 24lbs. Might be worth contacting Abu Garcia for a "please explain".


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> Does anyone know if Abu has actually written a drag spec on the Inshore Revo? If so, where can I find this?


http://www.abugarcia.com/prod.php?k=132609&sk=132584&u=REVO INS

Abu Garcia® REVO® Inshore Series

SPECIAL OFFER - Buy any Abu Garcia® REVO REEL for $159.00 and up, and get a FREE PAIR of Wiley-X® Sunglasses, a $126 Value (w/$6.95 s&h). Click here to get your required mail-in coupon

The new low-profile baitcast reels that have started a REVOlution among serious anglers everywhere. These are the reels that are getting all of the "Buzz", and have anglers across the country replacing their beloved Chronarchs and Curados with their new "favorite" fishing reel, the Revo®. Why you ask? Anglers will tell you that they are more comfortable in your hand (lower profile), every bit as smooth, have more fish fighting power due to the oversized main drive gear, hold more line, hold up outstandingly in both fresh or salt water, are far less expensive, and most of the Revo® family includes a 24 lb. drag system that is 2 to 3 times more powerful than any other reel in their class. All Revo®s are made from X-Craftic™ aluminum alloy that provides corrosion resistance unsurpassed in the fishing reel industry. Oh, and did I mention that the Revo®s are far less expensive? Don't take our word for it. Get yourself a Revo® and join the REVOlution. You too will claim it as your own "favorite" fishing reel.
The new Revo® series of low-profile baitcast reels are the finest and fastest low-profile reels that Abu Garcia® has ever designed. Heck, these are the finest low profile reels ever designed, PERIOD!

The REVO® Inshore low profile baitcaster was designed for the rigors of saltwater fishing. This is the only reel on the market with frame and sideplates built with X-Craftic™ alloy for corrosion resistance. High quality internal components are corrosion protected for a lifetime of use. For cleaning simply rinse with freshwater. HPCR (high performance corrosion resistant) bearings, Carbon Matrix Drag, six-pin adjustable centrifugal brakes and Duragear™ brass gears are just part of REVO®s saltwater solution for long casts and fish fighting strength. The REVO® Inshore's drag system offers the greatest power and widest range in its category. Each reel is packaged with both a Power™ Handle and an Extended Throw Handle giving the angler added cranking flexibility. Salt or fresh, like all Abu Garcia® reels, they are "Built for Life".


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks heaps Poly,
Its great to have that published confirmation.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Is anyone able to substantiate the 24lb of drag that Abu claim before I race out and spend my hard earned. It is worth reading Alan Tani's comments on this point. It is Alan's view that the drive gear ect. would not stand up to this sort of pressure.  http://alantani.com/index.php?board=5.0


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't fault the Revo Inshore. An awesome little reel for barra.


----------

